# Embarassing Cars Your Parents Had



## Derekh929

Just for a bit of fine, my dad had a new Austin Maxi it was new and was very unreliable, never liked it but was a work horse for sure.
I also had a lime green vaxhaul chevette for a week when my manta wiring took in fire , had such fun in that

Disclaimer : Please note this is just a bit of fun please don't be offended , if someone has a laugh, so if easily offended please don't view this thread


----------



## nichol4s

Gotta be the talbert sunbeam that my mother had, howevery dad had a Carlton GSI at the same time so not all bad!! This was 1990 :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

nichol4s said:


> Gotta be the talbert sunbeam that my mother had, howevery dad had a Carlton GSI at the same time so not all bad!! This was 1990 :doublesho


Wife's grandad used sell the Sunbeam and Alpines :thumb: Caralton Lotus would have been good GSI was ok as well though in its day


----------



## Patr1ck

Datsun 170Y that was painted in Hammerite blue !!!!!! Aaaaarrgghhhh


----------



## Derekh929

Patr1ck said:


> Datsun 170Y that was painted in Hammerite blue !!!!!! Aaaaarrgghhhh


I think you may have taken an early lead :thumb:


----------



## PeteT

My older brother had a purple Reliant Robin van for a while.


----------



## Derekh929

PeteT said:


> My older brother had a purple Reliant Robin van for a while.


Know that is cool for me a flash del boy:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed

My dad had a polski Fiat back in the late 70's early 80's looked like a egg box on wheels!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

my dad had a bond bug. then a mk1 vauxhall cav in white then a toyota carina estate ( nice car) then a Ford Sierra 1.6L then a 1.8 lx (which I wrote off but wasn't my fault) pretty shocking cars although maybe that's why I have a soft spot for Ford Sierra's.


----------



## Patr1ck

Derekh929 said:


> Know that is cool for me a flash del boy:thumb:


Oh shut up you tart!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Buckweed said:


> My dad had a polski Fiat back in the late 70's early 80's looked like a egg box on wheels!


Wow know we are staring to get their, keep them coming pics would be good if you can find:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Paintmaster1982 said:


> my dad had a bond bug. then a mk1 vauxhall cav in white then a toyota carina estate ( nice car) then a Ford Sierra 1.6L then a 1.8 lx (which I wrote off but wasn't my fault) pretty shocking cars although maybe that's why I have a soft spot for Ford Sierra's.


Seems pretty sensible choices at the time, possibly no ducking in the back seats at school for you then?


----------



## Buckweed

Looked like this :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Patr1ck

There was a thread recently of a car that was spotted in a car park that was well chavved up, I think it was a Vauxhall Vectra and it was real funny. 

If I can locate it then Ill post the link ...... But trust me !!! The car was well funny


----------



## Derekh929

Buckweed said:


> Looked like this :doublesho:doublesho


You sir have just taken the lead , just waiting for the Lada Riva


----------



## PugIain

My old man used to have a w124 300 estate. Nice car. So what did he choose to drive around in all the time, including picking us up from school? His ratty Fiat Fiorino van. One of used to have to sit in the back on a mattress.


----------



## Patr1ck

Here we have ..........


----------



## Patr1ck

Lets change the thread to the funniest cars we can find .... Lets , lets.......... I Really must grow up


----------



## Derekh929

Patr1ck said:


> Here we have ..........


:lol: Brilliant so i bet your dad the Max Power mag next to loo


----------



## DJ X-Ray

It's gotta be my old man's Orange Austin Allegro:lol:


----------



## mirdif64

My old man had a Ford Zephyr 6, could sit 3 on the front bench seat (pre seat belt days), then a Viva, couple of, ahem, Lada Rivas, Vauxhall Belmont, Corsa and then an Astra which he's had for 17 years now.


----------



## Derekh929

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's gotta be my old man's Orange Austin Allegro:lol:


Wow just when the Fait took the lead stolen again you sir are the new leader well done, you must have slide well down the back set on the school run:lol:
Pics required please


----------



## Patr1ck

Oh yeah ....... Now ya jealous


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> My old man had a Ford Zephyr 6, could sit 3 on the front bench seat (pre seat belt days), then a Viva, couple of, ahem, Lada Rivas, Vauxhall Belmont, Corsa and then an Astra which he's had for 17 years now.


Zephyr cool but Viva and Rivas wow i need to ask the members that must be close to out doing the Austin Allegro, what do others think. Vote know


----------



## Derekh929

Patr1ck said:


> Oh yeah ....... Now ya jealous


Q Skoda wheel barrow jokes


----------



## sprocketser

My mother s 80s Challenger , which was also related to the Dodge Sapporo of the same year . had trouble reaching 70 MPH .LOL http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...-vyUeCcBK664APgsIHIDA&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAg&dur=306


----------



## Derekh929

sprocketser said:


> My mother s 80s Challenger , which was also related to the Dodge Sapporo of the same year . had trouble reaching 70 MPH .LOL http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...-vyUeCcBK664APgsIHIDA&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAg&dur=306


Sorry but i have that's in cool section for me , you are not a winner:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Derekh929 said:


> Sorry but i have that's in cool section for me , you are not a winner:thumb:


LOL , did you have one mate ! It was terrible to drive , no power , might looked nice but performances wise it wasn t a winner for me . I had it for almost a year after she gave it to me .


----------



## Derekh929

sprocketser said:


> LOL , did you have one mate ! It was terrible to drive , no power , might looked nice but performances wise it wasn t a winner for me . I had it for almost a year after she gave it to me .


Slow and bad engine not embarassing enough know 8 Track tape might be bad:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

Derekh929 said:


> Slow and bad engine not embarassing enough know 8 Track tape might be bad:lol:


lol , you bet !


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Hold your horses peoples, my Dad once had.................. Drum role please 



















A Trabant!!!! :doublesho


----------



## suspal

Hillman Hunter


----------



## Derekh929

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Hold your horses peoples, my Dad once had.................. Drum
> 
> A Trabant!!!! :doublesho


Ok needs pics to see if its a shocker


----------



## Derekh929

suspal said:


> Hillman Hunter


Sounds ok


----------



## JA0395

A Custard Yellow Austin Princess


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Derekh929 said:


> Ok needs pics to see if its a shocker


It wasn't when I was alive thank god, he bought it in 1981 in Europe somewhere and drove it home. I'll try and dig a photo form the album next time I see the old codger now I've thought about it 

There was a Fiat Multipla involved more recently, but that was a company car.

It didn't last very long :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

JA0395 said:


> A Custard Yellow Austin Princess


Wow it's a tie with the Elegro but if it had a brown vinyl roof you could be in the lead , pics please:lol:


----------



## mirdif64

Derekh929 said:


> Zephyr cool but Viva and Rivas wow i need to ask the members that must be close to out doing the Austin Allegro, what do others think. Vote know


Zephyr was cool, then things went downhill a bit :lol:
Not sure if I have pictures of any of them.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Derekh929 said:


> Wow just when the Fait took the lead stolen again you sir are the new leader well done, you must have slide well down the back set on the school run:lol:
> Pics required please


:lol: Sorry del, It's long gone now mate, thank god. hahaha worst suspension known to man. my uncle bill his brother had better taste he had an Escort Mexico and one of those Bond Bugs that paintmaster mentioned, which i thought was wicked when i was about eight


----------



## rob28

Not an actual photo of the car - but mum had one of these in this colour.










She did redeem herself though when it was replaced with a Triumph Dolomite (1500 twin carb) in black with a big Triumph logo on the bonnet.










Then it went downhill again with a Nova saloon. Ugly thing....


----------



## Derekh929

DJ X-Ray said:


> :lol: Sorry del, It's long gone now mate, thank god. hahaha worst suspension known to man. my uncle bill his brother had better taste he had an Escort Mexico and one of those Bond Bugs that paintmaster mentioned, which i thought was wicked when i was about eight


Wow so Uncle class act indeed , yes the floating suspension loved bouncing the back of them the recoil was link a snail:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

rob28 said:


> Not an actual photo of the car - but mum had one of these in this colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did redeem herself though when it was replaced with a Triumph Dolomite (1500 twin carb) in black with a big Triumph logo on the bonnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it went downhill again with a Nova saloon. Ugly thing....


Wow new leader chocolate Brown blows the orange int touch:lol: dolomite seriously cool, nove salon:doublesho


----------



## Tsubodai

My dad bought me an orange Allegro to learn in
It was that bad the back seat wouldn't stay in place


----------



## andystevens

Derekh929 said:


> Wife's grandad used sell the Sunbeam and Alpines :thumb: Caralton Lotus would have been good GSI was ok as well though in its day


I learnt to drive in 1982 in my Mum's 3 year old "T" reg Sunbeam, I liked that car, remember the Alpines as they used to have very rattly engines.
My Step Dad for a while had an Orange Maxi - wasn't my cup of tea but yes it was a workhorse but he sold that for a P reg Pug (P142 MKN IIRC), can't remember the model but it was a Saloon & about the size of an Astra Saloon but I do remember I was embarrased being in it, thankfully he traded it in for a brand new Cortina 1.6GL in March 1981.


----------



## andystevens

PeteT said:


> My older brother had a purple Reliant Robin van for a while.


My real dad had the Riliant 3 wheeler on an K or L reg I think


----------



## Wazhalo31

My Old Man had a Bon Bug in that bllody awful Orange.


----------



## andystevens

Wazhalo31 said:


> My Old Man had a Bon Bug in that bllody awful Orange.


Pretty sure they were all Orange. I remember my last year of Junior school my teacher Mr Ledger had a Bong Bug, I recconed that was well cool at the time & whenever I see one for sale it takes me back.

Later on My real Dad had one of those small Fiat Camper Vans, bloody awfall thing & totally gutless.


----------



## Derekh929

Tsubodai said:


> My dad bought me an orange Allegro to learn in
> It was that bad the back seat wouldn't stay in place


Wow we should always be greatfull of all gifts , but some we recieve it's better to get the receipt with it:lol: , just so we don't have to use the big wooly jumper or have to drive with the visor down with dark sun glasses. Being fair it has never bothered me having to drive any car but when younger embarrassment is something you like to avoid bad that is up there:thumb:


----------



## dellwood33

The Wartburg :thumb:
Unreliable rust bucket that didn't last long


----------



## Derekh929

dellwood33 said:


> The Wartburg :thumb:
> Unreliable rust bucket that didn't last long
> View attachment 32889


I don't know what to say:doublesho was a balaclava required? They did come in handy:lol: , well the bright colour has just saved your dad taking the top spot, but pretty close


----------



## PugIain

My Uncle had a Wartburg Knight. 2 Stroke if I remember correctly.


----------



## Derekh929

PugIain said:


> My Uncle had a Wartburg Knight. 2 Stroke if I remember correctly.


Oh dear, I suppose not so bad though as not have to travel to school in


----------



## Wingnuts

My dad had a 2cv 2 tone grey with a pink paint splat decal on the front. When he picked it up my mum made me go with him but he couldn't get it out of first gear as it had one of the gear changes where you pull it out turn it and push back in. So we spent the whole journey in first as we went round a sharpe bend on a back round the thing wouldn't turn we ended up screaming on the other side of the road thanking The Lord another car wasn't coming the other way 

One of them stories ill always remember, when my old man nearly killed me in a bloody 2cv lol


----------



## BJM

My old man had a brown maxi when I was born, It died. He then didn't bother with a car for a while till 1986 where he bought a beige coloured (Bedouin it was known as) Lada Riva 1500 GLS! Had that 5 years till it rusted to death and replaced it with - a brand new Lada Riva 1300e in cream! That done 35000 miles in the next 7 years when he started buying more modern cars!


----------



## Derekh929

BJM said:


> My old man had a brown maxi when I was born, It died. He then didn't bother with a car for a while till 1986 where he bought a beige coloured (Bedouin it was known as) Lada Riva 1500 GLS! Had that 5 years till it rusted to death and replaced it with - a brand new Lada Riva 1300e in cream! That done 35000 miles in the next 7 years when he started buying more modern cars!


Well if we have pics for the Ladakh Riva 1300e Cream we could have a new leader:doublesho he bought another after the GLS:doublesho I had the displeasure of working on these cars when sereved my time as Auto Electrician the starter motor always went and was a real pain to replace


----------



## Derekh929

Wingnuts said:


> My dad had a 2cv 2 tone grey with a pink paint splat decal on the front. When he picked it up my mum made me go with him but he couldn't get it out of first gear as it had one of the gear changes where you pull it out turn it and push back in. So we spent the whole journey in first as we went round a sharpe bend on a back round the thing wouldn't turn we ended up screaming on the other side of the road thanking The Lord another car wasn't coming the other way
> 
> One of them stories ill always remember, when my old man nearly killed me in a bloody 2cv lol


2cv I'm going cool but the pink splash does sound massively imbarassing to say the least stuck in first gear in 2cv:lol: was there bikes passing you. I hope you got counciling for this if not if I could be of any help please PM me :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

I expected an Austin Montego to show up but maybe people don't want to post this, as not in gentlemen section


----------



## za.64

in the late seventies my mum was driving a grey fiat 500 and dad a bright blue simca. thankfully i walked to school.


----------



## Derekh929

za.64 said:


> in the late seventies my mum was driving a grey fiat 500 and dad a bright blue simca. thankfully i walked to school.


No no Fait 500 Cool IMHO, Simca just when you think things can't get any worse than a chocolate Brown Allegro up pops a Simca , need pics of the perpetrator :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

za.64 said:


> in the late seventies my mum was driving a grey fiat 500 and dad a bright blue simca. thankfully i walked to school.


Was the Simca a Matra though as they were cool? Just remembered them :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

I see lots of members hovering the thread if to embarrassed its good to talk , get it out in the open it may help:lol:


----------



## za.64

Derekh929 said:


> Was the Simca a Matra though as they were cool? Just remembered them :doublesho


not a matra, just a simca 1100, the fiat was mum pride and joy, she called it a little grey mouse lol, fortunatley it caught fire while waiting for its mot


----------



## Derekh929

za.64 said:


> not a matra, just a simca 1100, the fiat was mum pride and joy, she called it a little grey mouse lol, fortunatley it caught fire while waiting for its mot


That last sentence made my day brilliant:lol:


----------



## robertdon777

Austin Ambassador, 2.0L, stank of fuel and looked like a door wedge!

In Maroon, nice.

I think BMW used them for the inspiration for the new 3 series GT.


----------



## Patr1ck

robertdon777 said:


> Austin Ambassador, 2.0L, stank of fuel and looked like a door wedge!
> 
> In Maroon, nice


Hahahahahahahaha ........ A door wedge !!! F/&k that's funny


----------



## Darlofan

Vauxhall Viva HC in gold!! Think it was his way of stopping me asking for lifts to school or mates houses:thumb:
It also became my first car as when I passed my test he got himself a new car and gave me the Viva!! Hated the car at the time but have to say I miss it now as everytime I work on a car I own I think of how simple the Viva was to repair. Changed the gearbox once the day after my stag do with a hangover from hell and only a small toolbox and jack(ah the good old days)


----------



## Flair

Not my parents but the other halfs dad. He had some old citroen people carrier when we was 15, he painted the lower half gold, fabricated some old Mercedes grill into it, made his own side steps and fitted neons and stuff.


----------



## realist

Beige allegro 1.3 auto, complete with square steering wheel


----------



## Derekh929

robertdon777 said:


> Austin Ambassador, 2.0L, stank of fuel and looked like a door wedge!
> 
> In Maroon, nice.
> 
> That sounds cracking, did you get diplomatic immunity card with it
> 
> I think BMW used them for the inspiration for the new 3 series GT.


:lol: and the 5 series


----------



## Kerr

We haf an Austin Allegro. 

Someone stole it and took it to Butlins. 

Volvo 240, Renualt Fuego Turbo, Renualt 4 and countless others. 

We had some awful cars and my dad is/was a car fan. There was usually something a bit more fun or interesting in the garage.

Never a Audi or VW though.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> We haf an Austin Allegro.
> 
> Someone stole it and took it to Butlins.
> 
> :lol: Likely story i bet it was a family holiday
> 
> Volvo 240, Renualt Fuego Turbo, Renualt 4 and countless others.
> 
> Volvo No No , Fuego Turbo in White? very fast car got past my GTE Manta until a big corner then got it:lol:
> 
> We had some awful cars and my dad is/was a car fan. There was usually something a bit more fun or interesting in the garage.
> 
> Never a Audi or VW though.


 I'm looking for a Seat Ibiza i've been convered to the dark side by SteveTdi


----------



## Derekh929

Darlofan said:


> Vauxhall Viva HC in gold!! Think it was his way of stopping me asking for lifts to school or mates houses:thumb:
> It also became my first car as when I passed my test he got himself a new car and gave me the Viva!! Hated the car at the time but have to say I miss it now as everytime I work on a car I own I think of how simple the Viva was to repair. Changed the gearbox once the day after my stag do with a hangover from hell and only a small toolbox and jack(ah the good old days)


Two tone Viva in Gold mmmm know i'm on the fence with that one, yes cars old old were great to work on


----------



## s29nta

My dad had a Yugo 45 in brown:doublesho hated being dropped off for school in that!


----------



## Derekh929

s29nta said:


> My dad had a Yugo 45 in brown:doublesho hated being dropped off for school in that!


:lol::lol: New leader straight to the top of the charts classic well done , completely forgot about it, this is going to be very hard to beat:doublesho
Is this the car that came with two brown paper bags in the Glove Box?

We need pics of this


----------



## s29nta

No pics sorry remember hitting a landrover once in it and it survived! Was bought new from a Yugo dealership in winsford Cheshire.


----------



## Derekh929

s29nta said:


> My dad had a Yugo 45 in brown:doublesho hated being dropped off for school in that!


I might have to remove this award as just found this

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...o_zUaTALI_I0AXHx4GICw&ved=0CE0Q9QEwAw&dur=575

or was it this one

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...JVvWYjRf2yNcM:;uuBFhLZ67dqlxM;FJVvWYjRf2yNcM:


----------



## s29nta

There were some on display classic car show at the nec a few years back , classic? Not sure!


----------



## nilitara

How about this....a Citroen Ami 8, they still make me cringe!!!


----------



## Derekh929

nilitara said:


> How about this....a Citroen Ami 8, they still make me cringe!!!


Are you serious? that could be deemed cool by some but definetly not by me :lol: if it had been in Brown you could have taken the lead , but as a nice white respectable


----------



## Derekh929

Here is my dad's one

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...JPzUdiDGaGN0AWL6oDgCQ&ved=0CD0Q9QEwBA&dur=293

Maybe i have been to harsh may look ok there


----------



## Kiashuma

dellwood33 said:


> The Wartburg :thumb:
> Unreliable rust bucket that didn't last long
> View attachment 32889


Cool, focus rs green :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> Cool, focus rs green :lol:


Please do not forward this to RS owners club as this may cause trouble
mums the word


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Dad had a few of these (not this one) - Ford Anglia










My brother and I had to get out on a particularly steep hill and walk up as the car couldn't do it with 4 of us in :lol:



Kerr said:


> Never a Audi or VW though.


Can't leave it alone can you mate - Must admit its getting a bit ... shall we say boring now!

I can only think your dislike of Audi / VW's is thro' a bad experience with one.

Have you had an accident with one & it was there fault?


----------



## Derekh929

Bristle Hound said:


> My Dad had a few of these (not this one) - Ford Anglia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I had to get out on a particularly steep hill and walk up as the car couldn't do it with 4 of us in :lol:
> 
> Can't leave it alone can you mate - Must admit its getting a bit ... shall we say boring now!
> 
> I can only think your dislike of Audi / VW's is thro' a bad experience with one.
> 
> Have you had an accident with one & it was there fault?


Harry Potter Car Seriously Cool IMHO , but the pushing up the hill 4 up :lol::doublesho :doublesho the shame


----------



## Derekh929

Flair said:


> Not my parents but the other halfs dad. He had some old citroen people carrier when we was 15, he painted the lower half gold, fabricated some old Mercedes grill into it, made his own side steps and fitted neons and stuff.


We need pics this sounds bad very bad :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

realist said:


> Beige allegro 1.3 auto, complete with square steering wheel


Square steering wheel i thought that was cool know with the boy racers:lol: close to the top with the Auto but Yugo 45 and choclate brown Allegro hard to beat:thumb:


----------



## mirdif64

s29nta said:


> My dad had a Yugo 45 in brown:doublesho hated being dropped off for school in that!


Think this trumps my Lada Rivas. Luckily, in my day no one ever came to school in a car.


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Think this trumps my Lada Rivas. Luckily, in my day no one ever came to school in a car.


yes the Brown Yugo 45 i think has set a very high bar of embarrassment


----------



## R7KY D

Looking back , not my father , but my grandfather 

Ford escort 55 van that he painted sh1t brown with a paintbrush !! He then done his own sign writing (freehand) on the panels advertising his mobile seafood business , so the van looked like a massive turd and it stank like an old whores knickers


----------



## Kerr

Bristle Hound said:


> My Dad had a few of these (not this one) - Ford Anglia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother and I had to get out on a particularly steep hill and walk up as the car couldn't do it with 4 of us in :lol:
> 
> Can't leave it alone can you mate - Must admit its getting a bit ... shall we say boring now!
> 
> I can only think your dislike of Audi / VW's is thro' a bad experience with one.
> 
> Have you had an accident with one & it was there fault?


I thought you were humouring me the other day and you weren't upset?

I was living up to my stereotype and put a joke it.

To be fair, when my dad was young, the only reason you bought an Audi was because you couldn't afford any of the other German cars.

My dad used to race and he appreciated a handling car too.


----------



## andystevens

robertdon777 said:


> Austin Ambassador,
> I think BMW used them for the inspiration for the new 3 series GT.


LOL, love that.........they stole everything else so why not?


----------



## herbiedacious

My mother was always wrecking the gearboxes on her Triumph Vitesses so my dad bought her a Daf 33 instead! Even worse was when he had to buy her a car as a condition of their divorce settlement, he got her a brand new shiny Skoda Estelle.


----------



## andystevens

nilitara said:


> How about this....a Citroen Ami 8, they still make me cringe!!!


You can allways rely on the French to make hideous looking things & they still do lol.


----------



## Kerr

andystevens said:


> LOL, love that.........they stole everything else so why not?


You also blame BMW for the accident repairs to a car that were nothing to do with them.

I know i joke a bit about my dislike for certain cars, but your dislike for BMW is a bit unhealthy.

It's all you seem to post about.


----------



## svended

My dad eventually got an Austin Montego in metallic beige and a Nissan Bluebird in blue, but the first 18 years of my life my dad had a Mitsubishi Colt Sapporo GSX or R in metallic brown. I loved that car except the beige corduroy interior that left lines on your skin when you got out. At the same time we had a Mitsubishi Lancer in Cyprus and a Dodge Royal Monaco in Saudi. How the mighty has fallen. I believe he now drives a bright yellow Fiat Seicento. :doublesho


----------



## andystevens

Kerr said:


> You also blame BMW for the accident repairs to a car that were nothing to do with them.
> 
> I know i joke a bit about my dislike for certain cars, but your dislike for BMW is a bit unhealthy.
> 
> It's all you seem to post about.


That's life.


----------



## Flair

Derekh929 said:


> We need pics this sounds bad very bad :doublesho


I wish we had some it was horrendous haha.


----------



## Natalie

They used to buy cars to run from MOT to MOT so they all seemed pretty embarrassing to me at the time


----------



## Derekh929

herbiedacious said:


> My mother was always wrecking the gearboxes on her Triumph Vitesses so my dad bought her a Daf 33 instead! Even worse was when he had to buy her a car as a condition of their divorce settlement, he got her a brand new shiny Skoda Estelle.


This is more serous than i first thought i assumed it was a commercial if this is it , the Yugo 45 has got big competition:lol:

Can you confirm if this is the offending car

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...-GNPJ0AX-s4GwBQ&ved=0CDUQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=880

Divorce settlement car classic must be a winner for than one

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...5IamK0AXLuoHoDQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=880

Excellent contribution and up there with the best of the embarrassing motors


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> They used to buy cars to run from MOT to MOT so they all seemed pretty embarrassing to me at the time


Your to young for this game Nat:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Can someone top this as this was the car i was looking for it could even beat the Yugo and Daf 33 the top 3 i think you should put to members vote


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> Can someone top this as this was the car i was looking for it could even beat the Yugo and Daf 33 the top 3 i think you should put to members vote


I'll raise you two Hillman Imps, both bought new in 1964 and 1966


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> I'll raise you two Hillman Imps, both bought new in 1964 and 1966


No No Hillman Imps Cool IMHO


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> Your to young for this game Nat:thumb:


Haha I'm not as young as I look 


Derekh929 said:


> Can someone top this as this was the car i was looking for it could even beat the Yugo and Daf 33 the top 3 i think you should put to members vote
> 
> 1983 Austin Maestro 1.3 HLE in beige - YouTube


They had a Maestro  and an Allegro.


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> Haha I'm not as young as I look
> 
> They had a Maestro  and an Allegro.


:lol::doublesho if one was the colour above and the Allegro was Brown you will wipe the floor of the competition:lol:
Wow that has :doublesho me


----------



## herbiedacious

Mmmmmmm....... beige!
Derek, they are indeed the offending Daf and Skoda. My Dad always had cool cars though: Armstrong Siddley Star Sapphire, Rambler Rebel convertible, Vanden Plas Princess to name but three.


----------



## Derekh929

herbiedacious said:


> Mmmmmmm....... beige!
> Derek, they are indeed the offending Daf and Skoda. My Dad always had cool cars though: Armstrong Siddley Star Sapphire, Rambler Rebel convertible, Vanden Plas Princess to name but three.


oh dear worse than i thought then defo in top 3 with that pair:lol: but , he has saved himself from top 2 with the other history:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> :lol::doublesho if one was the colour above and the Allegro was Brown you will wipe the floor of the competition:lol:
> Wow that has :doublesho me


It was more this colour 









The Allegro was a dark green but not BRG.

We had a nice gold Orion at one point too :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

Escort Cosworth with full rally vinyls :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> It was more this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Allegro was a dark green but not BRG.
> 
> We had a nice gold Orion at one point too :thumb:


oh dear even worse it's cream , but the Allegro was green but not BRG, this has got me worried i need to check the colours , Gold Orion iffy as well

If it is this green you have saved your family from embarrassment of top spot, as colour looks ok , please can you confirm

https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=880&q=green austin allegro


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Escort Cosworth with full rally vinyls :lol:


:lol: Escort Cosworth with Picnic table rear Wing? you are having a laugh , they ruined the image of a classic RS Ford and the Evo boy racer mud flaps oh dear oh dear, if you had just left of the rally mud flaps it would have been great due to good engine:thumb:


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> No No Hillman Imps Cool IMHO


Really, I am surprised. Dad also had an Imp van for about six months in 1972/3.

There was a more embarrassing car, again briefly. Mum and I bought Dad a 2CV "Dolly" limited edition as a joke for his 70th birthday (he already had an Audi A6), trouble is the joke backfired and he used it about town for a couple of years. He then replaced the 2CV with a Smart ForTwo to get us back 

Trouble is the "Smartie" was rather eye-catching with it's "Numeric Blue" bodywork and attracted quite a lot of attention at the time as Smart Cars were rather new. My Mother refused to drive or even ride in it :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

It would be good if some of the younger members could tell us there family car history horror stories as well


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Really, I am surprised. Dad also had an Imp van for about six months in 1972/3.
> 
> There was a more embarrassing car, again briefly. Mum and I bought Dad a 2CV "Dolly" limited edition as a joke for his 70th birthday (he already had an Audi A6), trouble is the joke backfired and he used it about town for a couple of years. He then replaced the 2CV with a Smart ForTwo to get us back
> 
> Trouble is the "Smartie" was rather eye-catching with it's "Numeric Blue" bodywork and attracted quite a lot of attention at the time as Smart Cars were rather new. My Mother refused to drive or even ride in it :lol:


This get interesting so you and your mum bought your dad an A6 as a joke:lol: 
Only kidding 2CV Dolly has to be cool but not for your dad though, i history been misguided rather than horrific like the Yugo 45 and Brown Allegro you got off lightly:thumb:


----------



## DW58

I quite liked the Smartie to be honest, but only once tried the 2CV and simply couldn't master the weird push-pull-twist gear-change.

Have to agree though - Yugo, Lada, Allegro, Trabant and Wedgie-Princess take some beating. 

I'm surprised no-one's mentioned the Marina or Ital yet. My Ma-in-law (vile hag) had a poo-brown Marina 1300 when SWMBO and I were first together.


----------



## GarveyVW

Father had a Morris Minor Estate, used to sit in back on journeys and get thrown from side to side. The windows used to rattle like crazy. Thank god for the seatbelt law!!


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> I quite liked the Smartie to be honest, but only once tried the 2CV and simply couldn't master the weird push-pull-twist gear-change.
> 
> Have to agree though - Yugo, Lada, Allegro, Trabant and Wedgie-Princess take some beating.
> 
> I'm surprised no-one's mentioned the Marina or Ital yet. My Ma-in-law (vile hag) had a poo-brown Marina 1300 when SWMBO and I were first together.


:lol::doublesho The Marina in Poo-Brown would go in hyper embarrassment and yes the list you quoted is going to be hard to beat , but the Marina could well do it:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

GarveyVW said:


> Father had a Morris Minor Estate, used to sit in back on journeys and get thrown from side to side. The windows used to rattle like crazy. Thank god for the seatbelt law!!


Oh dear i have to go Cool IMHO the side to side sounded fun:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

This would win i think:lol: but will anyone be brave enough to own up

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...rides.proboards.com%2Fthread%2F144137;839;532


----------



## DW58

Did anyone mention the horrible 3-Cylinder, pinking, two-stroke Wartburg? A girlfriend's father had one which he had bought new and was very proud of - it sounded like an Asthmatic lawnmower and smelled like one.


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> This would win i think:lol: but will anyone be brave enough to own up
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...rides.proboards.com%2Fthread%2F144137;839;532


There's a pic of my ma-in-law there, an old trout! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Did anyone mention the horrible 3-Cylinder, pinking, two-stroke Wartburg? A girlfriend's father had one which he had bought new and was very proud of - it sounded like an Asthmatic lawnmower and smelled like one.


No but sounds very bad , not had that one , i think the Marina came with it's own supply of brown paper bags i believe


----------



## DW58

Certainly the way the old trout drove it. Bodywork was like tin foil.

A neighbour of ours in High Wycombe in the mid-1970s had a Marina 1.8 which he thought was the ultimate driving machine - what a deluded soul he was


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Certainly the way the old trout drove it. Bodywork was like tin foil.
> 
> A neighbour of ours in High Wycombe in the mid-1970s had a Marina 1.8 which he thought was the ultimate driving machine - what a deluded soul he was


Has this neighbour recovered from the delusions he was suffering from :doublesho


----------



## DW58

I doubt it - he was a real prat, but his elder daughter was pretty damned tasty.


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: Escort Cosworth with Picnic table rear Wing? you are having a laugh , they ruined the image of a classic RS Ford and the Evo boy racer mud flaps oh dear oh dear, if you had just left of the rally mud flaps it would have been great due to good engine:thumb:


Yes, mk5 Escort Cosworth, picnic table spoiler and full rally vinyls.. before that she had an XR2, then before that a replica XR3i.. after the cosworth she had a few mk6 escorts, now drives my old a3.

Dad, he's had sierra's, granadas, Jaguar XJ's(about 5 of them) 2 morris minors, marina, celica, old mercedes 190, that's all I can remember from when I was younger anyway.. I know more of his before I was born.. including a 1930's fire engine lol.. wierd guy!


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Yes, mk5 Escort Cosworth, picnic table spoiler and full rally vinyls.. before that she had an XR2, then before that a replica XR3i.. after the cosworth she had a few mk6 escorts, now drives my old a3.
> 
> Dad, he's had sierra's, granadas, Jaguar XJ's(about 5 of them) 2 morris minors, marina, celica, old mercedes 190, that's all I can remember from when I was younger anyway.. I know more of his before I was born.. including a 1930's fire engine lol.. wierd guy!


Ok these choices need to be in least embarrassing thread XR2i was great car, Replica mmm, Sierra's Jag, Morris Minor, Celica, Merc 190, 1930 fire engine, wow you had nothing to worry about lucky boy indeed


----------



## Bulkhead

For many years we had a white/rusty Maxi that was constanyly in need of filler and a beige Marina. Oh how lucky was I that dad worked at BL. Then it was a Princess, Montegos and Meastros. Thank god he left and bought a Honda!


----------



## Derekh929

Bulkhead said:


> For many years we had a white/rusty Maxi that was constanyly in need of filler and a beige Marina. Oh how lucky was I that dad worked at BL. Then it was a Princess, Montegos and Meastros. Thank god he left and bought a Honda!


:doublesho you did say BEIGE MARINA? , Princess, Montegos, Meastros, ok first off have you needed counciling after the school run as this is bad very very you have shot into number 2 possibly 1 depending on the colours of the rest, do you have pics ? As this could confirm your status:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Ok these choices need to be in least embarrassing thread XR2i was great car, Replica mmm, Sierra's Jag, Morris Minor, Celica, Merc 190, 1930 fire engine, wow you had nothing to worry about lucky boy indeed


haha.. that was in response to you wanting to know the younger peoples family car history.. only the xr3i, and the cosworth were truly embarrassing.
Cosworths are cool, rally vinyls on a road car are not! lol


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> oh dear even worse it's cream , but the Allegro was green but not BRG, this has got me worried i need to check the colours , Gold Orion iffy as well
> 
> If it is this green you have saved your family from embarrassment of top spot, as colour looks ok , please can you confirm
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?cli...8QsAQ&biw=1920&bih=880&q=green austin allegro


It was like this I think http://www.ehattons.com/images/products/VA04511_1.JPG


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> It was like this I think http://www.ehattons.com/images/products/VA04511_1.JPG


Natalie thanks , wow pretty bad colour this must have been hell for you and defo in top three with that pair, poor Bulkhead , has had to deal with a whole list of very bad cars and a Yago 45 and Daf 33 is just wrong . I think I should have a vote on the person that has had the most embarrassment :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. that was in response to you wanting to know the younger peoples family car history.. only the xr3i, and the cosworth were truly embarrassing.
> Cosworths are cool, rally vinyls on a road car are not! lol


So it seems you younger generation have it all good , no embarrassment , that is apart from the rally mudflaps , but we can put that down to being ill advised by a mate


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> Natalie thanks , wow pretty bad colour this must have been hell for you and defo in top three with that pair, poor Bulkhead , has had to deal with a whole list of very bad cars and a Yago 45 and Daf 33 is just wrong . I think I should have a vote on the person that has had the most embarrassment :thumb:


OH was telling me his Dad had a Lada Riva but a Daimler at the same time :doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> So it seems you younger generation have it all good , no embarrassment , that is apart from the rally mudflaps , but we can put that down to being ill advised by a mate


Wish I had a photo.. she was bloody 40 when she had it too!

looked exactly like this


----------



## putzie

my mum had a morris 1100 in red when i was really young in the 70's, it faded and went pink , that cars fate was sealed after slaughtering a effing great big dear in thetford forest !we then didnt have a car for many years and then my mum got a bright gold vauxhall chevette in the mid-late 80's ,was my first experience of fixing cars , mum was gonna scrap it and i said sod it let me take it apart and if i think i can fix it buy the parts and if not well we havnt lost anything ,eventually i did get it back together


----------



## AaronGTi

Its not really the cars but the things they had wrong with them.

I remember being dropped off at school one day in a ford escort mk4 and the door fell off, was hanging in by a thread hahaa


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Dad was a Sales Manager for a Renault then a Ford main dealer for years

So we went thro' the Ford Zodiac Executive (Dad towed a caravan at 100mph with this thing, crazy man!)

He got the first Renault 12 in the Uk. He had to drive it round with masking tape over the badges before the press launch

He also had the first Mk2 Capri at the time reg. no. TXG 2M

When I was learning to drive spent most of my time in Mk2 RS2000's and a 2.3L Granada. In fact I drove the 2.3L Granada shortly after I passed my test & did a 60 yard smoking wheel spin in it (not with Dad in it of course). My mates measured it and I was the hero for about 10mins lol

All manner of Fords. Brother was a Salesman working under Dad for a time. That was fun when they got home!

Brother intially sold Datsun's. He came home with all sorts. Cherrys, 120Y's all manner of crap. The bodywork metal was soooooo thin on the early Datsun's

Brother got one of the first XR3's. That was great fun! He blew 2 RS2000's up and as penance off Dad, he had to drive an Escort 1.1 Pop. Now that was funny! Blew that up too! (Get the theme how my bro used to look after his company cars! lol)

I could spend hours going on about their cars and what I grew up with ... 

As I remember I'll add more :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> OH was telling me his Dad had a Lada Riva but a Daimler at the same time :doublesho


Lada Riva and Damiler:lol: that has to be the most diverse car selections in the world i think Guinness Book Of Records number needs calling brilliant, or was he a business man and needed one car for the hard up line and one for the wealthy , that is the question


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> Wish I had a photo.. she was bloody 40 when she had it too!
> 
> looked exactly like this


Please tell me it did not have this Martini Sticker pack like a Auto Finesse Sticker Bomb Bucket that:lol: . i noticed you only mentioned the mud flaps


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Its not really the cars but the things they had wrong with them.
> 
> I remember being dropped off at school one day in a ford escort mk4 and the door fell off, was hanging in by a thread hahaa


Pretty bad but people expected the doors to fall off MK4 Escort so No Embarrassment there i'm affraid:lol: still funny though


----------



## CraigQQ

Derekh929 said:


> Please tell me it did not have this Martini Sticker pack like a Auto Finesse Sticker Bomb Bucket that:lol: . i noticed you only mentioned the mud flaps


Your just not up with the kids derek... Rally Vinyls is what I said.. Vinyls=stickers..

Yes it had the full Martini pack. Aftermarket exhaust too..


----------



## Derekh929

Rally Vinyls is what I said.. Vinyls=stickers.. 

Learn something new everyday , the jury it out on the RALLY VINYL's


----------



## Derekh929

bristle Hound 

My Dad was a Sales Manager for a Renault then a Ford main dealer for years

So we went thro' the Ford Zodiac Executive (Dad towed a caravan at 100mph with this thing, crazy man!)

Crazy but Cool IMHO

He got the first Renault 12 in the Uk. He had to drive it round with masking tape over the badges before the press launch

Might have been better to keep the tape covering the whole car with a renault 12 :lol:


He also had the first Mk2 Capri at the time reg. no. TXG 2M

Very Cool IMHO

When I was learning to drive spent most of my time in Mk2 RS2000's and a 2.3L Granada. In fact I drove the 2.3L Granada shortly after I passed my test & did a 60 yard smoking wheel spin in it (not with Dad in it of course). My mates measured it and I was the hero for about 10mins lol

Ultra Cool been there many times


All manner of Fords. Brother was a Salesman working under Dad for a time. That was fun when they got home!

Brother intially sold Datsun's. He came home with all sorts. Cherrys, 120Y's all manner of crap. The bodywork metal was soooooo thin on the early Datsun's

Oh dear very very bad

Brother got one of the first XR3's. That was great fun! He blew 2 RS2000's up and as penance off Dad, he had to drive an Escort 1.1 Pop. Now that was funny! Blew that up too! (Get the theme how my bro used to look after his company cars! lol)

Cool IMHO , you have been very lucky so far nothing to complain about


----------



## Derekh929

putzie said:


> my mum had a morris 1100 in red when i was really young in the 70's, it faded and went pink , that cars fate was sealed after slaughtering a effing great big dear in thetford forest !we then didnt have a car for many years and then my mum got a bright gold vauxhall chevette in the mid-late 80's ,was my first experience of fixing cars , mum was gonna scrap it and i said sod it let me take it apart and if i think i can fix it buy the parts and if not well we havnt lost anything ,eventually i did get it back together


Morris 1100 Cool IMHo but PINK know that is embarrassing , oh Dear the embarrassment had to end somehow poor Dear,Chevette terrible car but in gold acceptable so ok :lol:


----------



## DW58

Renault 12 - that's getting pretty close to the line Derek, at least it wasn't the license produced one Dacia made until not so long ago.

I don't think anyone's mentioned the Renault 4 yet.

Messerschmidt/Heinkel/Isetta Bubblecars anyone?

What about the very first (mid-1960s) Honda Civic, about the size of a Fiat 500 and just as nasty?


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Renault 12 - that's getting pretty close to the line Derek, at least it wasn't the license produced one Dacia made until not so long ago.
> 
> I don't think anyone's mentioned the Renault 4 yet.
> 
> Messerschmidt/Heinkel/Isetta Bubblecars anyone?
> 
> What about the very first (mid-1960s) Honda Civic, about the size of a Fiat 500 and just as nasty?


Yes i think we had a Renault 4 in someones history , but bubble car ultra Cool IMHO and also love the Fait 500 , that would be great history minus the Renaults 12 & 4 though:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm told my uncle had a messerschmidt at one point before I was born, never met him but seen photos of him and he's an awful big chap for a messerschmidt.. so must have been rather comical to see him in one.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> I'm told my uncle had a messerschmidt at one point before I was born, never met him but seen photos of him and he's an awful big chap for a messerschmidt.. so must have been rather comical to see him in one.


He would have been fine, maybe his old car is in the bubble car museum?






oh yes there is one

http://www.nothingtoseehere.net/2008/09/the_bubble_car_museum_byards_l.html

:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

It seems the young people may have problems as well just found this

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/12/30/5-Embarrassing-Family-Cars-7712243/

http://jalopnik.com/5930451/the-ten-most-embarrassing-cars-from-great-carmakers/

But this French bute could get you in the top 3 in Brown very supprissed not many French entries , but our parents were more buy British then

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...Rb1UbjNOKi20QXDxIHYDA&ved=0CGAQ9QEwBQ&dur=757


----------



## Natalie

Derekh929 said:


> Lada Riva and Damiler:lol: that has to be the most diverse car selections in the world i think Guinness Book Of Records number needs calling brilliant, or was he a business man and needed one car for the hard up line and one for the wealthy , that is the question


He reckons the Daimler offsets the Lada, I'm not so sure


----------



## Derekh929

Natalie said:


> He reckons the Daimler offsets the Lada, I'm not so sure


Natalie , nothing will offset a Lada Riva believe you me i used to work on some of them, even a Veyron could not do that, help needed for sure:lol:


----------



## PugIain

Derekh929 said:


> http://www.nothingtoseehere.net/2008/09/the_bubble_car_museum_byards_l.html


This is not too far from me. Gone past a few times but never been in.


----------



## mirdif64

Bubble car would've been cool I reckon.
Saw this minter recently in a car museum workshop.


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Bubble car would've been cool I reckon.
> Saw this minter recently in a car museum workshop.


Yes for me defo cool IMHO:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

PugIain said:


> This is not too far from me. Gone past a few times but never been in.


I think it's worth a look Iain:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho you did say BEIGE MARINA? , Princess, Montegos, Meastros, ok first off have you needed counciling after the school run as this is bad very very you have shot into number 2 possibly 1 depending on the colours of the rest, do you have pics ? As this could confirm your status:doublesho


Thankfully, being in the 70's/early 80's I walked to school so avoided the motor-related embarrassment. I also forgot to mention the burgundy Triumph Acclaim and beige and red Metros. No pics unfortunately - folks might have some knocking around but they're 12000 miles away. Thankfully, living next to the BL plant, most neighbours worked there so also had similar cars. Most of the shame came from dad only having a 1500 HL Maxi whereas my mate';s dad across the road had a 1750 HLS. My Uncle had a beige Allegro with the quartic steering wheel (why were all cars beige in the 70's?). Unbelievably, he traded his Mini 1275 for that bottom-dwelling piece of automotive shame.


----------



## Derekh929

And the winner is Bulkhead that was a terrible list, well done 2nd goes to S29nta Yugo 45 in Brown, well done, 3rd Natalie, what were they thinking with the colour of those cars? Does colour blindness run in family, this excersise has helped me realise my partners choices were normal lol


----------



## Kiashuma

My dad had good cars, Capri, Sierra, Nissan Patrol, Fourtrak etc.

Best "loan" car he got once when the Capri was in for work at his local garage was a Talbot Solara, was not a good example very tatty.


----------



## DW58

Kiashuma said:


> My dad had good cars, Nissan Patrol, Fourtrak.


Are you sure?


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> My dad had good cars, Capri, Sierra, Nissan Patrol, Fourtrak etc.
> 
> Best "loan" car he got once when the Capri was in for work at his local garage was a Talbot Solara, was not a good example very tatty.


Ok Late entry good cars em

Ok Capri IMHO Great
Sierra Ok if Cosworth but if not jury is out on that
Nissan Patrol tank like properties showning don't mess with me on school run Brumie Tractor? Pleased to say it's scraped through
Fourtrak - not so cool i'm affraid

You have got off lightly:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

DW58 said:


> Are you sure?


He liked them, loved the Daihatsu Fourtrak, wishes he still had it :thumb:

Was a good towcar he said.


----------



## DW58

Oh well, no accounting for taste - the Fourtrack was poor as a 4x4 compared to most of its contemporaries, I'd say it's a contender, the Patrol is a definite candidate.


----------



## Kiashuma

Derekh929 said:


> Ok Late entry good cars em
> 
> Ok Capri IMHO Great
> Sierra Ok if Cosworth but if not jury is out on that
> Nissan Patrol tank like properties showning don't mess with me on school run Brumie Tractor? Pleased to say it's scraped through
> Fourtrak - not so cool i'm affraid
> 
> You have got off lightly:thumb:


Sierra was a 1.8l


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> Sierra was a 1.8l


oh Dear and hear was me thinking it was a RS500
Sorry but it has to go uncool for me


----------



## mirdif64

Derekh929 said:


> Ok Late entry good cars em
> 
> Ok Capri IMHO Great
> Sierra Ok if Cosworth but if not jury is out on that
> Nissan Patrol tank like properties showning don't mess with me on school run Brumie Tractor? Pleased to say it's scraped through
> Fourtrak - not so cool i'm affraid
> 
> You have got off lightly:thumb:


Capri only OK if 2 exhaust pipes. Remember, they made a 1.3 as well 
Would the 2.8/2.9 Sierra 4 x 4 not make the OK as well ?


----------



## mirdif64

Forgot about the XR4i (and i used to have one many moons ago)


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Capri only OK if 2 exhaust pipes. Remember, they made a 1.3 as well
> Would the 2.8/2.9 Sierra 4 x 4 not make the OK as well ?


:lol: never seen a 1.3 but yes pea shooters uncool, I was debating the Sierra 4x4 but after my mates dad one nearly put me in a hedge with funny 4x4 it was ruled out as it would have been embarrishing:lol:


----------



## mirdif64

Yes, they do exist.


----------



## Derekh929

mirdif64 said:


> Yes, they do exist.


OMG added to the list of uncool for sure :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000

My parents never had taste in cars when we were kids, they had a Simca, it was pretty hideous, it was metallic blue with blue vinyl seats! Then after that they had a V plate Morris Marina HL, they thought they were the bee's knee's when they had those cars! The embarrasment was not good!


----------



## Kiashuma

mirdif64 said:


> Yes, they do exist.


My dads was like that in white, same wheels etc but was a 1600.

He used to tow a 1976 Sprite Alpine with it :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

james_19742000 said:


> My parents never had taste in cars when we were kids, they had a Simca, it was pretty hideous, it was metallic blue with blue vinyl seats! Then after that they had a V plate Morris Marina HL, they thought they were the bee's knee's when they had those cars! The embarrasment was not good!


Wow James the embarrasment levels with these too butes Simca & Marina is up there with the best , must have been a tought time hope you have recovered, by the way what colour were they?


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> My dads was like that in white, same wheels etc but was a 1600.
> 
> He used to tow a 1976 Sprite Alpine with it :lol:


Better let Clarkson tow the 1976 Sprite Alpine for them that should sort that issue:lol:


----------



## JBirchy

My Dad is a Joiner and had his own business so always had works vans... He had a couple of Diahatsu HiJet pickups and they were terrible! Used to hate getting dropped off at school in it!


----------



## james_19742000

Derekh929 said:


> Wow James the embarrasment levels with these too butes Simca & Marina is up there with the best , must have been a tought time hope you have recovered, by the way what colour were they?


They were indeed embarrasing, the Simca was a mid metallic blue, and it had matching vinyl seats!!!! I remember being about 6 years old, and I got in it, released the handbrake and reversed it off the drive into the middle of the road, walked in and said to Mum, the car is in the middle of the road, didnt do no damage or anything, even a 6 year old couldnt get it damaged enough to get them to get rid!!

The Marina was a light sky blue metallic with matching black (what felt like Felt) interior, and that all important vinyl roof, the worst thing was where my Dad worked someone was jealous of it and keyed the side of it!!!!!


----------



## DW58

Jealous of a Marina ... ... ... Noooooooooooooo!









Never mind, at least in wasn't poo-brown like my ma-in-laws, I used to refer to it as the _Turd-mobile_ for several reasons, not least of which was the driver.


----------



## Derekh929

JBirchy said:


> My Dad is a Joiner and had his own business so always had works vans... He had a couple of Diahatsu HiJet pickups and they were terrible! Used to hate getting dropped off at school in it!


Hi jet i feel your pain hope you was not put in the back:thumb:


----------



## Mixman

My dad told me he had a 4 seater soft top. I was wondering what and then he sent me a picture

Sorry guys!


----------



## Derekh929

Mixman said:


> My dad told me he had a 4 seater soft top. I was wondering what and then he sent me a picture
> 
> Sorry guys!


That is cool for me looks great:thumb: this comment may leave you


----------



## DW58

As I said earlier in the thread, my Mum & I bought a cream and white 2CV for my Dad as a joke expecting him to hate it ... ... ... it backfired on us because he loved it.

There's something iconic about the 2CV along with the VW Beetle, Morris Minor and the like, I'm not sure you could call then embarrassing, there's a special sort of coolness to them.


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> As I said earlier in the thread, my Mum & I bought a cream and white 2CV for my Dad as a joke expecting him to hate it ... ... ... it backfired on us because he loved it.
> 
> There's something iconic about the 2CV along with the VW Beetle, Morris Minor and the like, I'm not sure you could call then embarrassing, there's a special sort of coolness to them.


Try telling the current younger generation a 2CV is Cool :lol: Good Luck with that one


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> Try telling the current younger generation a 2CV is Cool :lol: Good Luck with that one


Well ... ... ... my son loved it when he was young, but I guess the reaction would be a tad different now


----------



## sfstu

my mum had a blue morris marina complete with plastic seats that were in summer, hotter than the sun on my poor 6 year old short wearing chubby legs...:devil:

also previous to that, an austin maxi in maroon...wider than you'd believe in the back but an effing horrible car none the less...like a big fat square block on wheels...

a talbot alpine (i think) which got crushed in the hurricane in 87...shame that...:thumb:

and a car that i ended up with, a talbot horizon 1.5 in Old Man Beige colour with the matching beige velour seats...it really was shocking...:doublesho
had a weird little rev counter made of tiny bulbs on top of the boss in the centre of the steering wheel that lit up as you revved, although a couple of bulbs had blown... also had a glass jar for a coolant storage tank, like a big old fashioned sweetie jar...

aaahhhh, happy days....:driver::doublesho:devil:


----------



## LeeH

Ex police MG metro......950CC or something like that.


----------



## shonajoy

We had a Swedish I think? Can't remember the make but OMG they were rust buckets!


----------



## Derekh929

sfstu said:


> my mum had a blue morris marina complete with plastic seats that were in summer, hotter than the sun on my poor 6 year old short wearing chubby legs...:devil:
> 
> also previous to that, an austin maxi in maroon...wider than you'd believe in the back but an effing horrible car none the less...like a big fat square block on wheels...
> 
> a talbot alpine (i think) which got crushed in the hurricane in 87...shame that...:thumb:
> 
> and a car that i ended up with, a talbot horizon 1.5 in Old Man Beige colour with the matching beige velour seats...it really was shocking...:doublesho
> had a weird little rev counter made of tiny bulbs on top of the boss in the centre of the steering wheel that lit up as you revved, although a couple of bulbs had blown... also had a glass jar for a coolant storage tank, like a big old fashioned sweetie jar...
> 
> aaahhhh, happy days....:driver::doublesho:devil:


OMG we will have to re open this thread as that History it Truly outrages , this along talbot horizon 1.5 in Old Man Beige colour with the matching beige velour seats. Would have given you first prize , you must have had a whole shed of brown paper bags:lol: Just when you think things can't get any worse this happens:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

LeeH said:


> Ex police MG metro......950CC or something like that.


IMHO Cool with blue Light as well tbf


----------



## shonajoy

I remember a metro that talked to you....


----------



## sfstu

Derekh929 said:


> OMG we will have to re open this thread as that History it Truly outrages , this along talbot horizon 1.5 in Old Man Beige colour with the matching beige velour seats. Would have given you first prize , you must have had a whole shed of brown paper bags:lol: Just when you think things can't get any worse this happens:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


think i bought the talbot from my mum for about £400...this would've been '95 when i was 24 and just returned from US after 3 months travelling/holiday so was skint and couldn't afford to be choosy but my god that was the most unstylish car ever......wish i had a pic of it...:devil:

still, it was in really good clean condition with not many miles on it and it was my first ever car with electric windows...:doublesho
it was 1.5L with twin weber carbs and went like the clappers off the lights, or so i remember it now... the jets in the carbs would get blocked about once a month and i'd have to drive down to local petrol station, take off the airbox cover then remove said jets and blow them out with an airline, often blowing the jet onto the forecourt resulting in me and my mate stopping cars from driving over the possible landing area of the jet...
quality...

first met my mrs when i had that car...she had a brand new peugeot 306 deisel turbo at the time...:doublesho
the shame i felt turning up her house the first time in the horizon with her brother smirking at the upstairs window...:lol:

as i said, good times...


----------



## shonajoy

It was a SIMCA! God that was really bugging me lol.


----------



## bigmac3161

An orange talbot avenger.


----------



## Kerr

I'm at my parent's now.

I had forgot he has a Citroen 2CV in the garage now.

He's a mental old bugger that can't sit at rest. He has chopped the back off it and converted it to a pick up truck. Not bad work for a 73 year old. 

On the other side he had had some pretty cool stuff.

He had a 1957 Cadilac Fleetwood for a while. He also had a 1939 Hudson 2 door coupe that he was restoring for years.

Once he sold it, the car appeared in the Captain America film.

Also he embarked on a project many years ago after seeing a car at Doune hillclimb.

It was a Lancia 037 and he just wanted one before finding out how expensive they were.

So he embarked on a plan to build his own. 

He did make it from a spaceframe chassis to the original plan and the guy from The Doune hillclimb sold him original moulds for the panels. 

I remember going to the kit car show at the Birmingham NEC with lots of companies showing off their professional Ferraris, Lambo, Cobras etc and we were there in a pokey little corner and got more interest than most.

Turned out that a company offered my dad money for project and it was enough to tempt him to sell.

So quite possibly any Lancia 037 replica you see will be down to my dad.

He's also built cars to go racing, so all in all, he's been pretty cool more than embarrassing.

Thinking back, he did have a VW though.:doublesho

A VW caravanelle with a Westfalia conversion.


----------



## sfstu

shonajoy said:


> It was a SIMCA! God that was really bugging me lol.


my grandad had one, it sounded like a sewing machine...:doublesho
he went under a truck and took the roof off it, then got out and legged it home...:doublesho:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> I'm at my parent's now.
> 
> I had forgot he has a Citroen 2CV in the garage now.
> 
> He's a mental old bugger that can't sit at rest. He has chopped the back off it and converted it to a pick up truck. Not bad work for a 73 year old.
> 
> On the other side he had had some pretty cool stuff.
> 
> He had a 1957 Cadilac Fleetwood for a while. He also had a 1939 Hudson 2 door coupe that he was restoring for years.
> 
> Once he sold it, the car appeared in the Captain America film.
> 
> Also he embarked on a project many years ago after seeing a car at Doune hillclimb.
> 
> It was a Lancia 037 and he just wanted one before finding out how expensive they were.
> 
> So he embarked on a plan to build his own.
> 
> He did make it from a spaceframe chassis to the original plan and the guy from The Doune hillclimb sold him original moulds for the panels.
> 
> I remember going to the kit car show at the Birmingham NEC with lots of companies showing off their professional Ferraris, Lambo, Cobras etc and we were there in a pokey little corner and got more interest than most.
> 
> Turned out that a company offered my dad money for project and it was enough to tempt him to sell.
> 
> So quite possibly any Lancia 037 replica you see will be down to my dad.
> 
> He's also built cars to go racing, so all in all, he's been pretty cool more than embarrassing.
> 
> Thinking back, he did have a VW though.:doublesho
> 
> A VW caravanelle with a Westfalia conversion.


Very lucky no Orange Maxi in there or Allegro or Yugo, or Alpine , or Lada Riva, wow one lucky boy nothing to worry about there


----------



## shonajoy

sfstu said:


> my grandad had one, it sounded like a sewing machine...:doublesho
> he went under a truck and took the roof off it, then got out and legged it home...:doublesho:lol:


Lol! Ours was made of cheese I think, bits kept falling off it and OMG the rust!


----------



## GlynRS2

Yes my mum had an orange maxi once, just like the one below but not quite so tidy:









Did not last long as it was replaced with a much more respectable Cortina 1600E.


----------



## Derekh929

GlynRS2 said:


> Yes my mum had an orange maxi once, just like the one below but not quite so tidy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not last long as it was replaced with a much more respectable Cortina 1600E.


Snap that's the one we had , cortina far better, BBC 2 just know about all the bad British cars:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

another shocker i can remember was my mate who had an austin agro, sorry allegro... 
remember a weird square steering wheel and more memorable was the lack of front passenger seat most of the time...we all used to take it in turns sitting on the bean bag in the front...:doublesho:doublesho

we were coming home one night down the motorway about 1am and his windscreen wipers just packed up...within 5 mins we had nicked the speaker wire from the boot (that somehow powered huge house/hifi speakers) and tied it to both wipers...
in pouring rain and near pitch dark, we had to go about 20 miles pulling the speaker wire to pull the wipers up and down, all the while counting 1,2,1,2,1,2 to keep the rhythm...:doublesho:lol:

gotta admit, kind of miss the simplicity and general rubbishness of the cars of my youth though...no computers or ecu's to go wrong, big fat tyres that you never worried about kerbing, windy-down windows and what was aircon...?!:devil:


----------



## DW58

sfstu said:


> what was aircon...?!:devil:


From my Volkswagen Beetle days (1978-83) it was having both front quarterlights open and the back windows cracked open (my 1303 had opening at the back) - that was aircon back then 

Heating was maybe (or possibly/eventually) or off 

De-mist - forget it, 6v, no blower


----------



## sfstu

yep, those little demister pads that started out a lovely pale yellow chamois and ended up within a fortnight to be a horrible, stinking grey thing shoved down the door card...:lol:


----------



## DW58

Hell yes, I'd forgotten about those. I used to put a rolled up towel along the top of the dash in cold/wet weather to catch the condensation.


----------



## Bigstuff

My old man had a Moskovic in 70s for a while. Russian thing. Built like a tank. Nowt ever went wrong unlike Lada reputation.

Vinyl seats used to burn my legs in summer. Freeze and stick to them in winter.

****ing horrid thing.


----------



## DW58

I remember those, a friend of mine had one around 1978-9, made the Ladas seem modern.


----------



## Derekh929

Well anymore


----------



## Patr1ck

Well I don't have a picture but my uncle once had a Datsun 170Y that was painted in Hammerite Blue and it was applied with a brush ... Aaaarrrggghhh


----------



## john90

They had a string of them while I was growing up, allegro estate in harvest gold, mini metro city in Red, Austin 1300 in harvest goal and then 2 red maestro's! 

They also had a really early mgb in silver and white xr3i which were much better, but they only did 1000 miles in xr3i in 13yrs!


----------



## DOBE

When I was between the ages of 1-4 years old my old man had a Mini Cooper and then a mk1 escort RS2000 which is pretty cool for any kid, I can't really remember the cars but I've got pics of them in my loft.

Then it went downhill, he had a mk2 escort van for his work which was ok but for some reason he bought himself a green mini van.

Like this one,










Then things got really bad, he went through a Triumph Dolomite phase. He had 3 a brown one a yellow one then a white Dolomite sprint. 
The brown one looked like this one. Was like the dolomite they had on top gear, when Hammond was describing the way the interior felt and what it smelled like he could have been using my words to describe it. 










Then for some reason he bought an old Saab which he then resprayed with a brush.

Like this one


----------



## DW58

I think it's time for a supplementary thread entitled "Embarrassing cars YOU had", or in the case of Rising Power "Still Have"


----------



## Derekh929

Patr1ck said:


> Well I don't have a picture but my uncle once had a Datsun 170Y that was painted in Hammerite Blue and it was applied with a brush ... Aaaarrrggghhh


Another classic and with blue hammerite :lol: must have bought a lot of brown bags with that one


----------



## Derekh929

DOBE said:


> When I was between the ages of 1-4 years old my old man had a Mini Cooper and then a mk1 escort RS2000 which is pretty cool for any kid, I can't really remember the cars but I've got pics of them in my loft.
> 
> Then it went downhill, he had a mk2 escort van for his work which was ok but for some reason he bought himself a green mini van.
> 
> Like this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then things got really bad, he went through a Triumph Dolomite phase. He had 3 a brown one a yellow one then a white Dolomite sprint.
> The brown one looked like this one. Was like the dolomite they had on top gear, when Hammond was describing the way the interior felt and what it smelled like he could have been using my words to describe it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for some reason he bought an old Saab which he then resprayed with a brush.
> 
> Like this one


You got of really good , liking the dolomite , thanks for sharing , the Saab is bad though


----------



## muzzer

A bright feckin yellow Talbt Alpine, i used to cringe every time i got in it :lol:


----------



## Demetrios72

Citroen 2CV , bloody embarrassing

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=_L1RUr66I5Sb1AXu_IDIBA&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAw


----------



## Derekh929

muzzer42 said:


> A bright feckin yellow Talbt Alpine, i used to cringe every time i got in it :lol:


:lol: that is bad very very bad


----------



## fatdazza

A morris marina coupe in harvest gold. Just like the one in this pic.

I can still remember the reg POT461M and that was 35 years ago!


----------



## Derekh929

Demetri said:


> Citroen 2CV , bloody embarrassing
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...a=X&ei=_L1RUr66I5Sb1AXu_IDIBA&ved=0CD4Q9QEwAw


Oh dear I like them :thumb:


----------



## DW58

Me too, the 2CV was classless and good fun.


----------



## Derekh929

fatdazza said:


> A morris marina coupe in harvest gold. Just like the one in this pic.
> 
> I can still remember the reg POT461M and that was 35 years ago!
> 
> View attachment 34120


Yes I feel your pain with this one


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> Yes I feel your pain with this one


Hell yes, my Ma-in-law (hiss boo) had one in a sh!tty brown colour, what a heap.

I neighbour supposedly "serviced" if for her (she paid him), one day it was running rough so I checked it out, he hadn't changed the oil/plugs/points/filters in several years, but of course Ma-in-law being the miserable old bag that she still is, I was the one making the mistake. According to her the neighbour must have been sold faulty parts rather than pocketing her money as he had clearly done


----------



## Billigmeister

Dad decided that a new Lada Riva Estate was the way forward in 1987 - delivered on Aprils Fools day with a leak already from the sunroof.

God that was a nightmare to get picked up in that or taken to sunday league football games with the rest of the lads - still gives me nightmares.

actually learned to drive in that beast as well - no power steering and you could basically turn the wheel from 10-2 and nothing actually moved direction-wise. 

in all honesty the thing didn't seem to have too many problems with it until i wrote it off going round a roundabout (afterwards after checking i was ok my mum did actually say thank you for writing it off!)


----------



## Christian6984

Morris Ital Van :lol:


Talbot Samba
Originally this colour (not actually car)...









Resprayed Blue







[/URL]

Now to the Brown and Beige's

An Austin Metro Van
Brown and Beige Ford (you'll have to help me out im too young to know what it is?)
Gold Rover 800.







My worst has to be My Yellow Fiesta...


----------



## mirdif64

Mk IV Ford Cortina. Not too bad, although the colour combinations don't do it any favours.
These were everywhere not that many years ago and appear to be extinct now !


----------



## Alex_225

Probably a MKI 1989 Nissan Micra, I have no idea why they picked it either. Was brand new at the time but even then looked fugly.

The other car was an M reg Astra MKIII, it had a 1.3ltr engine (from what I recall), it was slow, even remember trim ending up loose and the interior was crap. I really disliked that car.


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> I think it's time for a supplementary thread entitled "Embarrassing cars YOU had", or in the case of Rising Power "Still Have"


Oh I see now, you pick all the threads I won't look at normally 

Besides, there's nothing embarassing about a datsun. Apart from the rust. 

Though I've seen a lot more golfs by the side of the road


----------



## DW58

I'm sure you have old chap.

I learnt to drive on a Datsun back in 1977, now that really was a heap of crap - I can't remember the model, but probably a Cherry or Sunny or something like that.


----------



## Derekh929

Christian6984 said:


> Morris Marina Van :lol:
> 
> 
> Talbot Samba
> Originally this colour (not actually car)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resprayed Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Now to the Brown and Beige's
> 
> An Austin Metro Van
> Brown and Beige Ford (you'll have to help me out im too young to know what it is?)
> Gold Rover 800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My worst has to be My Yellow Fiesta...


Wow very interesting collection Samba :doublesho very bad but the Cortina very cool so redeemed himself , blue paint job on Samba jury out on that one though


----------



## Derekh929

Billigmeister said:


> Dad decided that a new Lada Riva Estate was the way forward in 1987 - delivered on Aprils Fools day with a leak already from the sunroof.
> 
> God that was a nightmare to get picked up in that or taken to sunday league football games with the rest of the lads - still gives me nightmares.
> 
> actually learned to drive in that beast as well - no power steering and you could basically turn the wheel from 10-2 and nothing actually moved direction-wise.
> 
> in all honesty the thing didn't seem to have too many problems with it until i wrote it off going round a roundabout (afterwards after checking i was ok my mum did actually say thank you for writing it off!)


Only one thing worse than Lada Riva a Lada Riva Estate how could he do this to you :doublesho counciling needed?


----------



## Captain Peanut

Dad had one of these as a company car, truly hateful thing and broke down far too often (usually at the end of a day out when everyone was cold/tired/miles from home)










Replaced it with a Nissan Primera GTe which was far better.

(And yes, this picture was chosen because of the number plate!)


----------



## DW58

Hell's teeth - friends of ours bought a G-plate Montego Estate new, it was so awful they ditched it after six months at a considerable loss just to get rid.


----------



## andystevens

Christian6984 said:


> Morris Marina Van :lol:
> 
> 
> Talbot Samba
> Originally this colour (not actually car)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resprayed Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Now to the Brown and Beige's
> 
> An Austin Metro Van
> Brown and Beige Ford (you'll have to help me out im too young to know what it is?)
> Gold Rover 800.


Both that Metro Van (Clove Brown) & MG Metro Mk1 would be worth good money if you still have/had them. Infact if you still have that Silver MG then I would be wanting to buy it!!
Ford Cortina I have to say does look very nice indeed & I doubt if it will be too long before that/those combinations return.
Not the best colour for the 800 was Gold TBH, but otherwise a nice car.


----------



## andystevens

Derekh929 said:


> Very lucky no Orange Maxi in there or Allegro or Yugo, or Alpine , or Lada Riva, wow one lucky boy nothing to worry about there


My step dad had an Orange Maxi back in 78, sold that & bought a horrid white Pegeout saloon thing MKN142P, can't remember the model number but about the size of a 90's 306 saloon. I do remember that it was awfall & I thaught the Maxi was a bit of a beast. Still he got rid of that in March 1981 when he got a brand new Cortina Mk5 1.6GL in white - nice car.


----------



## Christian6984

andystevens said:


> Both that Metro Van (Clove Brown) & MG Metro Mk1 would be worth good money if you still have/had them. Infact if you still have that Silver MG then I would be wanting to buy it!!
> Ford Cortina I have to say does look very nice indeed & I doubt if it will be too long before that/those combinations return.
> Not the best colour for the 800 was Gold TBH, but otherwise a nice car.


I wish they kept the silver metro. Quite ironic that as the second child it got sold because of me for a easier access 4 door... Ford Orion mk1! Shocking.

The van was also bought with the car version at the same time, this was used by my uncle as they worked together at the time. As far as I can remember we took both to the scrap yard.

The MG got sold to someone in either st Anne's or southport from memory, best part of 30 yrs ago now. Last used in 1996 apparently

Vehicle enquiry
The vehicle details for BFR 316Y are:
Date of Liability	01 12 1996
Date of First Registration	03 02 1983
Year of Manufacture	1983
Cylinder Capacity (cc)	1275cc
CO₂ Emissions	Not Available
Fuel Type	PETROL
Export Marker	N
Vehicle Status	Unlicensed
Vehicle Colour	SILVER
6 Months Rate	£77.00
12 Months Rate	£140.00

The mini was sold to my aunt. She crashed it and it got repaired, sprayed yellow! (Something about blue and yellow cars being painted other colours) used to see it when I was younger so must have remained local.





































Golf and escort aren't bad cars so didn't include them before


















Not a fan of this so much...


----------



## Derekh929

Christian6984 said:


> I wish they kept the silver metro. Quite ironic that as the second child it got sold because of me for a easier access 4 door... Ford Orion mk1! Shocking.
> 
> The van was also bought with the car version at the same time, this was used by my uncle as they worked together at the time. As far as I can remember we took both to the scrap yard.
> 
> The MG got sold to someone in either st Anne's or southport from memory, best part of 30 yrs ago now. Last used in 1996 apparently
> 
> Vehicle enquiry
> The vehicle details for BFR 316Y are:
> Date of Liability	01 12 1996
> Date of First Registration	03 02 1983
> Year of Manufacture	1983
> Cylinder Capacity (cc)	1275cc
> CO₂ Emissions	Not Available
> Fuel Type	PETROL
> Export Marker	N
> Vehicle Status	Unlicensed
> Vehicle Colour	SILVER
> 6 Months Rate	£77.00
> 12 Months Rate	£140.00
> 
> The mini was sold to my aunt. She crashed it and it got repaired, sprayed yellow! (Something about blue and yellow cars being painted other colours) used to see it when I was younger so must have remained local.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf and escort aren't bad cars so didn't include them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of this so much...


Thanks Golf cool and escort ok , but orion jury out on that for sure metro looks quirky nice location and first pic where is that?


----------



## Kiashuma

Orion is cool, those cars are all good in my book


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> Orion is cool, those cars are all good in my book


:doublesho but have you driven one from Plymouth to Aberdeen:doublesho then you might change your mind lol


----------



## Derekh929

andystevens said:


> My step dad had an Orange Maxi back in 78, sold that & bought a horrid white Pegeout saloon thing MKN142P, can't remember the model number but about the size of a 90's 306 saloon. I do remember that it was awfall & I thaught the Maxi was a bit of a beast. Still he got rid of that in March 1981 when he got a brand new Cortina Mk5 1.6GL in white - nice car.


Big old pugs were very bad 608 was it ? Maxi beast lol workhorse maybe or ugly beast


----------



## andystevens

Derekh929 said:


> Big old pugs were very bad 608 was it ? Maxi beast lol workhorse maybe or ugly beast


No the Pug was fairly small, about the size of a more present day Fabia Saloon.
Yes the Maxi was a bloody good workhorse but a beast none the less. I rember driving them when I worked in a car hire department.


----------



## Derekh929

This is the very bad one unless you are gosht busting
http://www.blogcdn.com/cars.aol.co.uk/media/2010/01/egyptpug.jpg


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> This is the very bad one unless you are gosht busting
> http://www.blogcdn.com/cars.aol.co.uk/media/2010/01/egyptpug.jpg


A friend of mine used to have one of those, it wallowed about like a flat-bottomed boat in a force 10 gale.


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> A friend of mine used to have one of those, it wallowed about like a flat-bottomed boat in a force 10 gale.


My mate hit a cow at speed it ended up in passenger side seat dead and one lucky guy with boats crew car scrap:thumb:


----------



## andystevens

Derekh929 said:


> This is the very bad one unless you are gosht busting
> http://www.blogcdn.com/cars.aol.co.uk/media/2010/01/egyptpug.jpg


504 Estate I believe. I think given that reminder ours was a 304 saloon.


----------



## DW58

Derekh929 said:


> My mate hit a cow at speed it ended up in passenger side seat dead and one lucky guy with boats crew car scrap:thumb:


And steaks plus beef for tattie soup for six months


----------



## Junkers_GTi

'98 Ford Escort, hated that car... looked good but it really was a piece of crap.


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> And steaks plus beef for tattie soup for six months


:lol: I wis thinking mare oh pot of stovies


----------



## DW58

Aye, stovies 'll do fine, wi' oatcakes and beetroot mind


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Aye, stovies 'll do fine, wi' oatcakes and beetroot mind


That's it sorted for sat supper then


----------



## zdravo

88. or 89. Zastava 750 (based on Fiat).

Still in use by neighbor who bought it from my father.

Before that, father had some white Austin which I barelly remember.
Just can remember that I burned my whole right palm when my friend and I tried to smell exhaust gases from the palm, I pressed the hand on a tube and  

Just googled it, I think it was Austin Cambridge.
On the back it had narrow lights, which my brother and I broke 
Later, it went to scrapyard


----------



## dcj

My Dad had a black Peugeot estate(don't remember the exact model) but it looked like a hearse. We used to duck low down in the back as we travelled through town it was that bad.


----------



## Billigmeister

Derekh929 said:


> This is the very bad one unless you are gosht busting
> http://www.blogcdn.com/cars.aol.co.uk/media/2010/01/egyptpug.jpg


i used to love going in my friends dad one of those - it had some nifty extra seats in the boot - very cool as a 10yo!


----------



## Michael F

My mum's Peugeot 104 which refused to start at the merest hint of moisture in the air. I'm convinced it only had a rear window heater to keep my hands warm pushing the damn thing everywhere!


----------



## Kiashuma

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho but have you driven one from Plymouth to Aberdeen:doublesho then you might change your mind lol


My grandfather had a E plate Ghia, never drove it was too young then!


----------



## DW58

My Grandfather had Vauxhalls way back, Cresta, Victor, VX4/90 etc., I was way too young as he died in 1966.


----------



## Tricky Red

Off topic but I can't remember my Dad buying a really bad car. 

Chrysler Alpine - 1978
Montego Estate - 1985
Rover 800 series - 1987
Honda Accord Estate - 1990
Honda Accord Saloon - 1993 
BMW 7 Series - 1996
BMW 7 Series - 2000
Jaguar XJ6 Sovereign V8 - 2003
Mercedes E Class - 2004

All brand new


----------



## transtek

First car I can remember was a Triumph Herald, followed by a Triumph 1300, then a huge step-up to a 950 cc two-tone Ford Fiesta, then back down to earth with a bump with a horrible Metro!! Since then they have had more Fiestas and more recently a Fusion.
My old man's not a petrol head, as you might be able to tell!


----------



## DW58

Tricky Red said:


> Off topic but I can't remember my Dad buying a really bad car.
> 
> Chrysler Alpine - 1978 :lol:
> Montego Estate - 1985 :lol:
> Rover 800 series - 1987 :lol:
> 
> All brand new


Pardon?


----------



## Tricky Red

DW58 said:


> Pardon?


Ok, I will give you the Montego but the Alpine and 800 were decent at the time.


----------



## DW58

Are you sure?


----------



## Derekh929

Kiashuma said:


> My grandfather had a E plate Ghia, never drove it was too young then!


We will let your granda off since he got the Ghia:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> My Grandfather had Vauxhalls way back, Cresta, Victor, VX4/90 etc., I was way too young as he died in 1966.


What about a lime Green viva? , cresta unsure , victor and VX borderline IMHO


----------



## Derekh929

Tricky Red said:


> Off topic but I can't remember my Dad buying a really bad car.
> 
> Chrysler Alpine - 1978
> Montego Estate - 1985
> Rover 800 series - 1987
> Honda Accord Estate - 1990
> Honda Accord Saloon - 1993
> BMW 7 Series - 1996
> BMW 7 Series - 2000
> Jaguar XJ6 Sovereign V8 - 2003
> Mercedes E Class - 2004
> 
> All brand new


Wow started off very bad British and then Japanese then German , jag wow you must have felt like real Archie in the back of a few of those , you got off very well


----------



## Derekh929

Tricky Red said:


> Ok, I will give you the Montego but the Alpine and 800 were decent at the time.


Ok we need to vote on this one Alpine just can't be in good it just can't , or can it? Rover 800 jury defo out on that one , but after that plane sailing for you lucky box


----------



## DW58

Nooooooooooooooooo!!!

​


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> ​


So is that a vote for or against :doublesho


----------



## DW58

Against.


----------



## Tricky Red

Ok I concede the Alpine - it was in sweetcorn yellow too. I will bow down to external pressure. :lol:


----------



## mirdif64

Tricky Red said:


> Ok I concede the Alpine - it was in sweetcorn yellow too. I will bow down to external pressure. :lol:


Sweetcorn yellow, definitely a torpedo to midships :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Tricky Red said:


> Ok I concede the Alpine - it was in sweetcorn yellow too. I will bow down to external pressure. :lol:


Sorry it had to done , tell you dad he's well COOL :thumb: apart from the Alpine that is


----------



## Tricky Red

Just got back to this. Feels like I have been kicked down by you all but completely fair. My emotional attachment to these cars clouded my better judgement.


----------



## DW58

It could be worse mate - my parents had three Hillman Imps


----------



## Tricky Red

When I was very very young he also had... 

Datsun 100A 
Datsun 120Y 
Ford Cortina

But I'm not including these :lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain

Tricky Red said:


> When I was very very young he also had...
> 
> Datsun 100A
> Datsun 120Y
> Ford Cortina
> 
> But I'm not including these :lol::lol:


I remember my Mum had a Datsun Cherry. A brown, Datsun Cherry. She drove it like a racing driver.
We then had a BROWN Vauxhall Cavalier. Someone took offence to that and smacked into the side of it lol.


----------



## Funkyammo

I was lucky with my mum having a lime green mini!


----------



## Derekh929

Tricky Red said:


> When I was very very young he also had...
> 
> Datsun 100A
> Datsun 120Y
> Ford Cortina
> 
> But I'm not including these :lol::lol:


:lol: fly boy you keep the worst till last , your dad has been downgraded from Cool to Semi Cool , has to be done


----------



## DW58

PugIain said:


> I remember my Mum had a Datsun Cherry. A brown, Datsun Cherry. She drove it like a racing driver.
> We then had a BROWN Vauxhall Cavalier. Someone took offence to that and smacked into the side of it lol.


So poor taste in cars clearly runs in the family then?


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> So poor taste in cars clearly runs in the family then?


i think this comment will bring out the best in Ian


----------



## PugIain

DW58 said:


> So poor taste in cars clearly runs in the family then?


It must do, although I didn't realise we were related 
Some of my Mums family are Scotch though..


----------



## DW58

What - some of your Mum's family were whisky? 

Oh ... ... ... wait a minute, do you mean from Scotland, that'll be Scots then


----------



## PugIain

DW58 said:


> What - some of your Mum's family were whisky?
> 
> Oh ... ... ... wait a minute, do you mean from Scotland, that'll be Scots then


Something daft like that.


----------



## Derekh929

PugIain said:


> I remember my Mum had a Datsun Cherry. A brown, Datsun Cherry. She drove it like a racing driver.
> We then had a BROWN Vauxhall Cavalier. Someone took offence to that and smacked into the side of it lol.


Iain is this the one she had Iain?
http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/wor...2010/02/David-Brown-Datsun-Cherry-100A-01.jpg


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> So poor taste in cars clearly runs in the family then?


Oohh, oooh , i'll have you know just because my mum owned a cavalier, which set itself on fire and a datsun in nissan clothing, is not the reason for me owning a datsun now


----------



## PugIain

Derekh929 said:


> Iain is this the one she had Iain?
> http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/wor...2010/02/David-Brown-Datsun-Cherry-100A-01.jpg


More than likely, the way she drove it. Just add more brown.


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> Oohh, oooh , i'll have you know just because my mum owned a cavalier, which set itself on fire and a datsun in nissan clothing, is not the reason for me owning a datsun now


Surely there's no real explanation for that 

Or maybe there is ... ... ...


----------



## LSpec

I can say embarassing, but I never liked the Chevrolet Astro Van, but I loved how much the astro can tow


----------



## RisingPower

DW58 said:


> Surely there's no real explanation for that
> 
> Or maybe there is ... ... ...


Lemme guess, your mum wore a kilt, hence why you like golfs


----------



## CGRD

My dad always had old volvo estates (yes he was the stereo typical antiques dealer) and my mum, always a bit of a hippie had a 2CV! Now they are embarrassing! That's why I rebelled as soon as I could and bought a V8


----------



## DW58

RisingPower said:


> Lemme guess, your mum wore a kilt, hence why you like golfs


Ssshhh ... ... ... don't tell anyone


----------



## Twisterboy

Only cars I remember my dad having were a couple of fiats ie a panda and 127 which I remember broke down a lot then it was onto fords a fiesta and 4 escorts over 9 years, a couple of almeras another fiesta then a 207 followed by another fiestas.

Before I was born he had a couple of Datsuns a cherry and a 120y and not forgetting a rear engined Skoda.

Davy


----------



## Christian6984

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Golf cool and escort ok , but orion jury out on that for sure metro looks quirky nice location and first pic where is that?


wasn't born but i think I was told its near to ben nevis


----------



## millns84

My dad had a Nissan Cherry back in the 80's. It was awful, but never let him down so not all bad I suppose...


----------



## Ross

Grey G reg espace,nearly lost my fingers in the damn removable seats.


----------



## Derekh929

millns84 said:


> My dad had a Nissan Cherry back in the 80's. It was awful, but never let him down so not all bad I suppose...


Bad must not bad enough to join the premier league , you got off lightly imho


----------



## smiler1207

My mum had a yugo! God that was [email protected]


----------



## Derekh929

smiler1207 said:


> My mum had a yugo! God that was [email protected]


:doublesho that is bad did you need counciling ? I feel your pain


----------



## smiler1207

To be fair it was slow, basic, horrible to look at but never broke down, she had a citroen ax after that that was not much better


----------



## Derekh929

smiler1207 said:


> To be fair it was slow, basic, horrible to look at but never broke down, she had a citroen ax after that that was not much better


Quote Citroen AX much better I'm not see on that one jury defo out on that as well:thumb:


----------

